# [SOLVED] Connection refused after DMZ and Port Fowarding



## Vilkite (Aug 9, 2014)

I wanted to open ports to host Minecraft servers and just smoother connections to other games. I port forwarded the necessary ports on my router and PC firewall. I enabled DMZ on my PC's IP address. I also enabled Static IP on my PC. Tested the ports on yougetsignal.com and canyouseeme.org but they say the port is closed, connection refused or connection timed out. I called my ISP and they told they only blocked port 80 and other ports. In the past, my ports were open and I could host games but now it's refusing to open. Anyone have any solutions to this problem? I have Medialink MWN-WAPR300N router.


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

*Re: Connection refused after DMZ and Port Fowarding*

You enable dmz OR you port forward but you don't do both at the same time.

Please post the following;

ipconfig /all from the target workstation
tracert yahoo.com 
screen shot of you port forwarding page from the router


----------



## Vilkite (Aug 9, 2014)

*Re: Connection refused after DMZ and Port Fowarding*

ipconfig /all:









tracert yahoo.com:









Port forward page:


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

*Re: Connection refused after DMZ and Port Fowarding*

"I also enabled Static IP on my PC"
but
dhcp enabled = yes in ipconfig. Are you doing a ip reservation in the router?

Minecraft uses port 25565 and that port is not forwarded. One of the tricks about testing ports is you have to have the program operating/listening on that port to get a response to the port query.


----------



## Vilkite (Aug 9, 2014)

*Re: Connection refused after DMZ and Port Fowarding*

Sorry, my knowledge about networking is just the basics. If you can tell me what settings I should enable or disable on my router, that might help.

Here are the results again:


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

*Re: Connection refused after DMZ and Port Fowarding*

OK I see you have the minecraft server port forwarded. Bring up the minecraft server, minimize it and run your port test again. Is it open now?


----------



## Vilkite (Aug 9, 2014)

*Re: Connection refused after DMZ and Port Fowarding*



















Apparently, the ports open when the Minecraft server is running.


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

*Re: Connection refused after DMZ and Port Fowarding*

Yep just like I said in post #4


----------



## Vilkite (Aug 9, 2014)

*Re: Connection refused after DMZ and Port Fowarding*

How come on when some games run, the ports don't seem open? Say League of Legends or Warframe.


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

*Re: Connection refused after DMZ and Port Fowarding*

Your settings don't match.

•5000 - 5500 UDP - League of Legends Game Client
•8393 - 8400 TCP - Patcher and Maestro
•2099 TCP - PVP.Net
•5223 TCP - PVP.Net
•5222 TCP - PVP.Net
•80 TCP - HTTP Connections
•443 TCP - HTTPS Connections

Warframe uses UDP ports 4950 and 4955 & the TCP port range 6695 - 6699
be specific. don't do both when it only calls for tcp or udp


----------



## Vilkite (Aug 9, 2014)

*Re: Connection refused after DMZ and Port Fowarding*

I see, thank you for your help! Last thing I want to ask, any settings I should change on my router?


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

*Re: Connection refused after DMZ and Port Fowarding*

Only settings I can see to change relate to port forwarding and you have a handle on that.


----------



## Vilkite (Aug 9, 2014)

*Re: Connection refused after DMZ and Port Fowarding*

Well then, thank you so much for your help!


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

*Re: Connection refused after DMZ and Port Fowarding*

Glad to help. Best of luck


----------

